
CMU Binary Bomb meets Symbolic Execution and Radare - barbershopper
http://ctfhacker.com/ctf/python/symbolic/execution/reverse/radare/2015/11/28/cmu-binary-bomb-flag2.html
======
213er
I did this lab as part of CMU's excellent intro to systems class (15-213,
which also happens to be the zip code of CMU). Its one of the best courses
offered in the CS department. As far as bomb lamb itself, I had a lot of fun
doing this lab and getting to use gdb.

For anyone interested, here is the class and labs -
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~213/](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~213/).

~~~
fixermark
My first instinctive response to seeing this post's title was "Oh no, someone
has published the solution for binary bomb, that's unnecessarily damaging to
the 213 pedagogy."

Upon not-much-more reflection though: all pedagogy has to adapt to available
tools and techniques. Even classic college-level puzzles like the binary bomb
aren't excepted if decompilation and analysis tools have advanced far enough
to make "Hit it with gdb until your head aches" no longer the best solution
approach.

(Besides, gdb is the tool for the job, not necessarily the best tool for the
job. That program really shows its age these days).

------
userbinator
It looks like Radare is not far from being a full decompiler. I remember when
it was still a rough prototype.

